# A shop by any other name........



## Tin Falcon (Jul 24, 2012)

what do you call your work space that you hang in and make models ? the English language is filled with marvelous mysteries. 
we sell stuff in a place called a store (or a shop) and we store things in cellars. 

Engineering students work in a Lab. Machinists work in a machine shop. artists and model makers work in studios. Gardeners have sheds. 
To make matters worse a mans personal space is often a mutti purpose space. 
this space often contains books . So it is part library. It may have a computer , a common office tool. Often contains storage space for tools and materials. But is is not a warehouse. 

Then add in where the space is and its prior use.  your work space could share your home and be anywhere from the basement to the attic, or any room in between including a closet. Or is a closet really  room? 
Or it may be an out building shared or not. a shed a chicken coop a barn .....

I use shop myself likely the most common term. but not the only correct one. 
When I was young, my brother 12 years older was in college  but still lived at home. He had his lab. A place to build models and it did have a unimat lathe 3 in one machine. 
So what do you call your personal work space ?
Tin


----------



## rhitee93 (Jul 24, 2012)

Usually it goes by garage when I am at home, but I'll say shop when talking to someone outside the family.

They don't say it, but I think my family would use "Mess"


----------



## idahoan (Jul 24, 2012)

Like Brian mine is the garage most of the time; but when I'm not here I refer to is as the shop or my shop. Ok I park two vehicles in there but it is still my shop. 
My wife refers to it as my man cave; she just recently heard the term and thinks it is very fitting.

Dave


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jul 25, 2012)

My shop is in the basement and is referred to all in the family as "Dad's Dungeon"
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## seagar (Jul 25, 2012)

In Australia,every man has to have a shed,so mine is a shed.


----------



## bazzz (Jul 25, 2012)

I call it my garage even though I will never fit a car in it. I have an aggrement with my wife, the next house we buy must have a detached building for a shop so I wont have to hear about the smells, dust, or chips getting in the house.


----------



## tornitore45 (Jul 25, 2012)

My shop is where the third car would in the garage. I say I am going in the Shop to machine someting or in the Garage to dump the recyclables.  Then when I am in the garage I get sidetrack and piddle about in my shop, never fails.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 26, 2012)

Like Steamboatmodel, I refer to mine as The Dungeon.  We live in a old farmhouse that was built in the late 1700's.  So, the walls are all stone, the cieling is low and is open to the large beams of the floor above.  There are lots of spider webs between the beams.  Those spiders are busy and hard to keep up with.  I've also found lizards, snakes, and mice.   But, it is nice and cool during the summer.  And, during the winter it's warm because the wood stove is down there.  I like it. 

Todd


----------



## camm-1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Garage!!
If we talk about a shop in Sweden its a place you buy something


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 26, 2012)

The shed. From another Aussie


----------



## Thegsey (Jul 30, 2012)

I like to call mine the Workshop but it mostly gets referred to by others as the Unit. It is basically an industrial unit, which is a common term in England (not sure about elsewhere) so this is not surprising.


----------



## tecno (Jul 30, 2012)

Verkstad  = Workshop here in Sweden

Cheers
Bengt


----------

